# Items toxic to dogs



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*Plants, Fruits & Vegetables Toxic to dogs And their symptoms*​
Amaryllis: vomiting, depression, diarrhea, abdominal pain, hyper salivation, anorexia, tremors

Autumn Crocus: oral irritation, bloody vomiting, diarrhea, shock, multi-organ damage, bone marrow suppression

Creeping Charlie: sweating, drooling

Daffodil, Narcissus: severe gastrointestinal disorders, convulsions, shivering, hypotension, dermatitis, muscular tremors and cardiac arrhythmias

Hyacinth: intense vomiting, diarrhea, occasionally with blood, depression and tremors

Gladiolas, Iris: vomiting occasionally with blood, depression, diarrhea, occasionally with blood, hyper salivation, abdominal pain

Lily of the Valley: ataxia, vomiting, cardiac arrhythmias, death

Tulip: intense vomiting, depression, diarrhea, hyper salivation, in appetence

Australian Nut: depression, hyperthermia, weakness, muscular stiffness, vomiting, tremors, increased heart rate. Only reported in dogs at this time.

Asparagus Fern, Emerald Feather (aka Emerald Fern), Lace Fern, Plumosa Fern: allergic dermatitis with 
repeated dermal exposure. Berry ingestion could result in gastric upset (vomiting, abdominal pain, or diarrhea.)

Cyclamen: vomiting, gastrointestinal inflammation, and death.

Hydrangea: vomiting, depression, anorexia, diarrhea, bufodienalides are cardio toxic

Christmas Rose: abdominal pain, vomiting, bloody diarrhea, convulsions, delirium

Foxglove: cardiac arrhythmias, vomiting, diarrhea, convulsions, delirium

Marijuana: prolonged CNS depression, respiratory depression, weakness, ataxia, sedation, sometimes hyper excitation

Morning Glory: seeds may cause hallucination, may cause diarrhea

Nightshade, Tomato Plant: hyper salivation, inaptness, severe gastrointestinal upset, diarrhea, drowsiness, CNS depression, confusion, behavioral change, weakness, dilated pupils, slow heart rate

Glory Lily: oral irritation, bloody vomiting, diarrhea, shock, kidney and liver damage, bone marrow suppression

Day Lily, Orange Day Lily, Asian Lily (liliaceae), Easter Lily, Japanese Show Lily, Red Lily, Rubrum Lily, Stargazer Lily, Tiger Lily, Wood Lily: vomiting, inaptness, lethargy, kidney failure, (Cats are only species known to be affected.)

Heavenly Bamboo shrub: cyanosis, pale mucous membranes, slow heart rate, vomiting, diarrhea, respiratory congestion, seizures, semi-coma, respiratory failure, death

Holly shrub: intense vomiting and diarrhea, depression, also same symptoms as Jerusalem Cherry (see below) 
Jerusalem Cherry shrub: gastrointestinal disturbances, possible ulceration of the gastrointestinal system, seizures, depression, respiratory depression, and shock

Mistletoe "American" shrub: gastrointestinal disorders, cardiovascular collapse, dyspnea bradycardia, erratic behavior, hallucinogenic in humans

Oleander shrub: vomiting, diarrhea, cardiac abnormalities, decreased body temperature, death
Precatory Bean shrub: beans are very toxic, especially if broken or chewed. Can see severe vomiting and diarrhea, increased body temperature, lack of coordination, inaptness and death

Cycads, Sago Palm Shrubs: vomiting, melena, icterus, increased thirst, hemorrhagic gastroenteritis, bruising, coagulopathy, liver damage, liver failure, death
Tree Philodendron

Yucca: vomiting, depression, diarrhea, drooling, seizures

Aloe (Aloe Vera): vomiting, depression, diarrhea, anorexia, tremors, change in urine color

Avocado pit: vomiting, diarrhea, death, inflammation of mammary glands, cardiac failure, respiratory distress, generalized congestion, fluid accumulation around the heart

Buddhist Pine: severe vomiting and diarrhea

Chinaberry Tree: Berries are most toxic. Can see slow heart rate, diarrhea, vomiting, depression, weakness, seizures, and shock

Japanese Yew (aka Yew): sudden death from acute cardiac failure, early signs muscular tremors, dyspnea, and seizures in dogs

Macadamia Nut:
Queensland Nut: depression, hyperthermia, weakness, muscular stiffness, vomiting, tremors, increased heart rate. Only reported in dogs at this time.

Branching Ivy: allergic dermatitis with repeated dermal exposure. Berry ingestion could result in gastric upset (vomiting, abdominal pain or diarrhea)

European Bittersweet: drooling, in appetence, severe gastric upset, drowsiness, lethargy, weakness, dilated pupils, slow heart rate

English Ivy, Glacier Ivy, Hahn's self branching English Ivy, Needlepoint Ivy: (The foliage is more toxic than the berries.) gastrointestinal upset, diarrhea, hyperactivity, breathing difficulty, coma, fever, polydipsia, dilated pupils, muscular weakness, and lack of coordination

American Bittersweet: weakness, convulsions, gastroenteritis (vomiting, diarrhea)
Andromeda Japonica, Azalea, Rhododendron: vomiting, diarrhea, hyper salivation, weakness, coma, hypotension, CNS depression, cardiovascular collapse and death

Bird of Paradise: gastrointestinal disorders such as diarrhea, vomiting, lack of coordination is possible. Deaths in rabbits have been reported

Buckeye: severe gastroenteritis, depression or hyper excitability, dilated pupils, coma

Castor Bean: (beans are very toxic): oral irritation burning of the mouth and throat, increase in thirst, vomiting, diarrhea, kidney failure, convulsions

Clematis: vomiting, diarrhea, oral ulcers, ataxia or vesicant action

Corn Plant (aka Cornstalk Plant), Fiddle-Leaf Philodendron, Florida Beauty, Gold Dust Dracaena, Madagascar Dragon Tree, Ribbon Plant, Red-Margined Dracaena, Striped Dracaena, Warneckei Dracaena: In cats: dilated pupils, breathing difficulty, abdominal pain, increased heart rate. In cats and dogs: vomiting depression, in appetence, drooling, lack of coordination and weakness.

Caladium hortulanum, Calla lily, Ceriman (aka Cutleaf Phiodendron, Charming Diffenbachia, Chinese Evergreen, Cordatum, Devil' Ivy, Dub Crane, Elephant Ears, Fruit Salad Plant, Flamingo Plant, Golden Deiffenbachia, Golden Pothos, Green Gold Nephthysis, Heartleaf Philodendron, Horsehead, Marble Queen, Mauna Loa Peace Lily, Nephthyti, Peace Lity, Philodendron, Hurricane Plant, Lacy Tree, Mexican Breadfruit, Mother-in-Law, Panda, Philodendron Pertusum, Red Emerald, Red Princess, Saddle Lef Philodendron, Poinsettia, Satin Pothos, Scheffiera Tree, Spotted Dumb Cane, Swiss Cheese Plant, Taro Vine, Tropic Snow Dumbcane, Variable, (Dumb Cane) Dieffenbachia, Veriegated Philodendron: oral irritation, intense burning and irritation of the mouth, lips, tongue, excessive drooling, vomiting, difficulty in swallowing

Yellow Jasmine: Convulsions, death

Sweetheart Ivy: gastrointestinal upset, diarrhea, hyperactivity, breathing difficulty, coma, fever, polydipsia, dilated pupils, muscular weakness and lack of coordination

Yesterday/Today/Tomorrow: Depression, vomiting, diarrhea, muscle tremors, convulsions, increase urinations, lack of coordination, hyperthermia
Should your pet eat a substantial part of a toxic plant, rush to your veterinarian as soon as possible. Time can cause a lot of damage. If you can, take the plant or part of it with you for identification.

*Known Food Toxins To Dogs 
Fruits, Vegetables, Food*​
Apple, Almond, Apricot, Peach, Wild Cherries, Plum, Balsam Pear, Prunes and similar fruit: Diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal pain, (Stem, Seeds and Leaves) The seeds of most fruits contain cyanide, which is poisonous to dogs as well as humans.

Avocados: The fruit, pit and plant are all toxic. They can cause difficulty breathing and fluid accumulation in the chest, abdomen and heart

Broccoli: reported to be pretty potent gastrointestinal irritant

Cherry: rapid breathing, shock, mouth inflammation, heart rate increase

Chocolate: seizures, coma, hyperactivity, rapid heart beat, tremors, death. Bakers chocolate is the most dangerous. A dog can consume milk chocolate and appear to be fine because it is not as concentrated but is still very dangerous.
• 1 oz per lb of body weight for (2 oz per kg) of body weight for bakers chocolate
• 1 oz per 3 lbs of body weight (1 oz per 1.5 kg body weight) for semi-sweet chocolate
• 1 oz per 9lbs of body weight (1 oz per 4 kg) for bakers chocolate
• Please keep in mind that these are only guidelines, and if you suspect your pet had ingested chocolate, please keep an eye out for ANY signs of poisoning! Every dog reacts differently to quantity.
Coffee/Tea: Drinks/Foods: containing caffeine or sugar may cause many of the same symptoms chocolate causes

Cooked Bones: uncooked bones should be safe but if they are cooked you should refrain because they deteriorate and easily splinter. Can cause extensive damage to internal organs and passage ways, may times resulting in death.

Mushrooms: acute gastric effects, liver and kidney damage, abdominal pain, nausea, salivation, vomiting

Nutmeg: tremors, seizures and death

Tobacco: nausea, salivation, vomiting, tachycardia (rapid heartbeat)

Onion: (cats are more sensitive), gastrointestinal upset, hemolytic anemia, heinz body anemia, hemogloinria, destroys red blood cells

Grapes, Raisins, Prunes: kidney failure, as little as a single serving of grapes or raisins can kill a dog. It takes anywhere from 9 oz to 2 lbs of grapes and raisins (between .041 and 1.1 oz/kg of body weight), to cause severe vomiting and diarrhea, and possible kidney failure

Salt: excessive intake can cause kidney problems


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great post deb! When you get the chance I'd like to see if i could ask your assistance on a diet for my pups. I'm hoping raw will give me more bang for my buck instead of these specialized dog foods that I have to buy because of neelas allergies. I am also having some serious issues with the allergies and if it doesn't calm down I might have to put her down  I don't think the problems are dietary, but i just want to check other avenues to see if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> great post deb! When you get the chance I'd like to see if i could ask your assistance on a diet for my pups. I'm hoping raw will give me more bang for my buck instead of these specialized dog foods that I have to buy because of neelas allergies. I am also having some serious issues with the allergies and if it doesn't calm down I might have to put her down  I don't think the problems are dietary, but i just want to check other avenues to see if I'm doing something wrong.


Hey Neela

Please email me and we can talk about a diet and what is going on with your dog. 
[email protected]

I look forward to helping you out

Deb


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow! Now if i could only identify these plants I would be ok. My girl will destroy every plant, bush or tree if I let her. I guess I better get on the ball here.
:goodpost:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> Wow! Now if i could only identify these plants I would be ok. My girl will destroy every plant, bush or tree if I let her. I guess I better get on the ball here.
> :goodpost:


Buz

You can easily go get a good book on herbs and plants and identify them. Most of those are not in home areas but they can be if you did not plant your own plants around your home. 
I know my dogs do the samething destroy .. thats why I now like in the woods they can destory all they want and I can call it mother nature doing her things 

I would post plant, fruit and veggie photos but there is just to many

Deb


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I've given Maggie apples and they dont bother her. She loves pieces of apple with peanut butter?! 


And I also heard garlic isnt good for them?! Does anyone know about that?


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

i read somewhere that garlic is ok if given in small amounts. its also supposed to help with fleas.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmmm interesting


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

maggiesmommie said:


> I've given Maggie apples and they dont bother her. She loves pieces of apple with peanut butter?!
> 
> And I also heard garlic isnt good for them?! Does anyone know about that?


Apples themselves are ok for them it is the seeds inside that can be bad

garlic does not hurt them given in small doses

No garlic does not deture fleas


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok thanks for clearing that up Deb!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

very good post . I'm gonna include that info in my care packs from no on when I rehome a rescue . thanx deb.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Good info, Deb!


----------

